# Many Questions about a pair of feral pigeons



## Chasingachance (Aug 11, 2012)

So, I have quite a few questions regarding pigeons, and these question revolve around a specific circumstance. I'm getting married, and I wanted to do a dove release. But I can't afford it, and there's no one in my area who does it anyway. 

So. There is a pair - obviously mates - of wild pure white pigeons who live in the rafters of my local Safeway. I had this crazy idea to sit among them, feed them, and earn their trust. First off, is this even possible? Will they ever trust me? ALSO, is there nay way to tell if they have eggs or babies? I'd never want to take them away from their little babies. 

If I DID succeed, I would then use them for my release. But here's a problem:


I know if I caught them and put that much effort into proving myself to them, I'd grow attached. So, my next question: Can I train them to fly home to me? I hear that it's easier to tame them when they have their mate, because they won't be wanting to get back to that mate. Is that true? 

So, here's my list of questions:

-Can I tame them?
- How long will it take?
-Can I check for babies?
-Will the babies be okay?
- If I touch the eggs o babies, will the parents abandon them?
-Will keeping them pose a risk to the pigeons? 
-Will they hate living with me if I keep them? 
- Can I train them to come home?
- How? 
- Is it safe for me to keep them? 

And if anyone thinks of something I need to know that wasn't asked, let me know please! =) I want to do this, but I want to make sure that I won't damage the lovlies.

EDIT: Also, I forgot to mention that the Safeway doesn't appreciate them being there. They stalk the subway next door and bother people. If I took them in, I very well may keep them from being "taken care of" some other way ):


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would not take ferals who are just living their lives peacefully and free. 

Ferals, on the whole, do not have as well developed homing ability as trained homers anyway. Fanciers start training their birds when the pigeons are still juveniles, not when adult. 

Also, white pigeons are much easier for predators to spot and, if they happen to be descended from domestic stock, will probably not make good trainable homers.

Please rethink your plans.


----------



## Chasingachance (Aug 11, 2012)

I would rethink it, if I had more information. I'd still like answers to all my other questions. I've seen MANY people on here who have tamed pigeons and the birds seem really happy. Also, I forgot to mention that the Safeway doesn't appreciate them being there. They stalk the subway next door and bother people. If I took them in, I very well may keep them from being "taken care of" some other way ): Also, the birds seem to like me some already. I've hung around them, and they'll walk around my feet and look at me and such.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Chasingachance said:


> So, I have quite a few questions regarding pigeons, and these question revolve around a specific circumstance. I'm getting married, and I wanted to do a dove release. But I can't afford it, and there's no one in my area who does it anyway.
> 
> So. There is a pair - obviously mates - of wild pure white pigeons who live in the rafters of my local Safeway. I had this crazy idea to sit among them, feed them, and earn their trust. First off, is this even possible? Will they ever trust me? ALSO, is there nay way to tell if they have eggs or babies? I'd never want to take them away from their little babies.
> 
> ...


I don't think they would mind being kept in the right situation, at least they would not have to eat junk and forage for their food anymore..if you did get them secure, they would do well with a loft and flight aviary. I would think they would fly back to the territory they are calling home right now..so they would not be good candidates for release...unless you wanted them to live the feal life again. Where is you're location, we may have a member near you that has white homing pigeons that could let you release them at you're wedding. I think the biggest issue would be to be 100% sure they were not feeding young before you secured them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> I don't think they would mind being kept in the right situation, at least they would not have to eat junk and forage for their food anymore..if you did get them secure, they would do well with a loft and flight aviary. I would think they would fly back to the territory they are calling home right now..so they would not be good candidates for release...unless you wanted them to live the feal life again. Where is you're location, we may have a member near you that has white homing pigeons that could let you release them at you're wedding. I think the biggest issue would be to be 100% sure they were not feeding young before you secured them.


I agree with Spirit Wings. If you took them in and gave them a good home, you could always train their offspring.


----------

